# Stagea Insurance



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

OK guys tell everyone your insurance story. Which firm offers what?? How much??

Anyone got an Autech?? Where do you insure that??

Cheers.....Jeff


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I'm insured with Ensign, through A-Plan for £500


----------



## elvis p (Oct 13, 2005)

hi rs4 v aplan £450 exhaust and airfilter


----------



## AndyRS4 (Aug 29, 2007)

Standard car, with Flux £350 (I live in a very good area postcode wise  )


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

You guys on the main land are so lucky you get such cheap insurance!


----------



## nightmage (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all,

first post. rx8 owner currently but thinking of getting a stagea within 2 months. just trying to find out about things for now.

insurance wise do you have to let the company know if yours has that front spoiler that looks so good and seems to come as standard on 1998 cars? i believe you can import them into the UK now given it's 2008? :clap: 

paul


----------



## SAMTHEDOG (Feb 18, 2008)

Just bought a Stagea RS4,insurance with performance direct,£250!!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

*Stagea Autech 260RS Insurance*

I have just started the insurance for my Stagea Autech.

£516 with A Plan for me and my wife driving fully comp. This is without transferring my full no claims bonus from my 34GTR.

If you have full no claims on another car they will give you an equivalent bonus! What a terrific deal!! :thumbsup: 

Jeff
.
.


----------



## Robert T. (Jan 24, 2009)

*Insurance*

£315 fully comp, protected no claims + wife ADRIAN FLUX, I AM AN OLD GIT WITH GOOD POST CODE, was very suprised it was dearer than my soarer 450bhp (£260):bawling:


----------



## grimstone (Sep 20, 2008)

you are all very lucky i'm with churchill and it cost me £1500 but i had a bikes crash few years back lost my right arm so they class me as disabled so get rapped when insurance time comes  i have shopped around but the where the best


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

SAMTHEDOG said:


> Just bought a Stagea RS4,insurance with performance direct,£250!!


Blimey, are you aloud to drive it aswell!!! :bowdown1:

Mines about £850, Crap postcode, 9 years no claims, 3 points-sp30, Kept on road with about 10k miles a year.
ADRIAN FLUX.
(oh yeh, im also under 30)


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

grimstone said:


> you are all very lucky i'm with churchill and it cost me £1500 but i had a bikes crash few years back lost my right arm so they class me as disabled so get rapped when insurance time comes  i have shopped around but the where the best


Would you get an even bigger fine for using your phone whilst driving then??


----------



## grimstone (Sep 20, 2008)

yes i am past my test after bike crash plus still ride my bike lol and to top it off i'm 35 with no points lol


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

grimstone said:


> yes i am past my test after bike crash plus still ride my bike lol and to top it off i'm 35 with no points lol


Sorry, the "are you aloud to drive it aswell" was for the fella only paying £250!
I was going to ask if you still used your bike but thought it might have been a stupid question!!:clap:
Must be hard to handle the bike with just one arm? Have you got a false one then?


----------



## grimstone (Sep 20, 2008)

i still have the arm just its dead no movement in it it's not that hard to ride a bike like this it's just getting used to the controls all being on one had thats hard thats all lol


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

grimstone said:


> i still have the arm just its dead no movement in it it's not that hard to ride a bike like this it's just getting used to the controls all being on one had thats hard thats all lol


Fair play then, most people probably would have just packed it in! Thank God for Autos a!
Is your insurance high because you still have a relatively new license aswell, or did you just have to sit the test again to continue to drive?
Sorry for all the questions, just interested/nosey!


----------



## grimstone (Sep 20, 2008)

no worrys i better to ask lol i been riding bikes since i was 17 had full motorcycle since then but car was 5 years ago so could have something to do with it but think it's more my arm but thats life the daft thing is it's only £48 for my r34 gtt wich has replaced my stagea snce it got nick


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

£48 for the year! WOW who is that with??? 
If only a! Maybe one day mine will get below £500, but probably only if i move house!! I wouldnt mind but i have never heard of a car getting nicked around here! Also no one has ever even touched my cars and they are kept on the road (no drive).
As the old saying goes 
"You dont s**t on your doorstep"


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Insurance is something we are looking at through the owners club. 
Suprisingly (to me anyway) a lot of the companies were not interested in the slightest.
Flux will give a discount but they were ott so it didnt help.


----------



## grimstone (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry ment to put £48 a year more then the stagea lol


----------



## JuleswithStagea (Dec 8, 2008)

I pay £412.00 full comp with A plan for wife and me and park on street and 8thou a year and age group is very close to half century but Adrian Flux wanted £650.00


----------



## Robert T. (Jan 24, 2009)

*Insurance*

I thought £315 was quite high for me, must be because the wife's on it. My Jeep grand cherokee was only £135 fully comp with Saga but they would not touch an import.:chuckle:


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Robert T. said:


> I thought £315 was quite high for me, must be because the wife's on it. My Jeep grand cherokee was only £135 fully comp with Saga but they would not touch an import.:chuckle:


Believe it or not it is often cheaper to add your wife to your policy than having it just in your name unless she is a lot younger than you but then who would mind :chuckle:


.


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

Paying about £700 for a fully loaded policy from Red Star Equity through Flux - not the best postcode, 28yrs old, 0 ncb (its on another car and i didnt want to transfer it and flux dont do mirror policies), cat 1 alarm/immob fitted, used for work (2000 miles business use) and commuting, stored on the drive at night

They were about £120ish cheaper than the next cheapest quote


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I just had to shell out £400 to get the mrs insured on a 1998 renault clio 1.2!!
Mind you she has only got a provisional (for over 7 years now). She hasnt even had any lessons for about 6 years! I do ask myself why i bother!!!!


----------



## TURBOJAGO (Aug 26, 2007)

Well the day I pick up mine has just got an awful lot closer..........sorted out my insurance today £575 F/C with Keith Michaels, my existing import insurers, who matched the best deal I could get elsewhere. :thumbsup:

It appears I live in a cr*p postcode area too, moving 150 miles South would save me a fair bit but it would mean I could only afford to live in the Stagea!

So its up to the red-tape brigade to sort the paperwork out now, soon as that is sorted and I have my tax disc so I can drive it home the photos will get posted.


----------



## kkydd (Feb 25, 2009)

Try Lifesure group they were £430 Fully Comp for me with all mods declared.


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a mirrored quote with A Plan, have got my Skyline with them for £288, plus £310 for Stagea. Skyline was a bit cheaper cos I am a member of Skylineowners. Also have my hubbie on insurance and he is an artic driver which helps, plus we are both well old


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

lifesure group...£287 fully comp, all mods declared.


----------



## TURBOJAGO (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh well I suppose the only consolation I have is that our two kit cars only cost £75 a year each...and no I don't keep them in a different county.....:chuckle:


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

REGISTER IT IN THE UK MAINLAND , USE A MATE OR FAMILY ADDRESS , I RE-REGISTERED MY R32 IN BROTHERS NAME AND USE MY POLICY TO DRIVE , I USE TESCO`S AND THEY CHARGE ME £480 TPFT -- 44YRS OLD NOT GARAGED AND OXON ADDRESS


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

rasored said:


> REGISTER IT IN THE UK MAINLAND , USE A MATE OR FAMILY ADDRESS , I RE-REGISTERED MY R32 IN BROTHERS NAME AND USE MY POLICY TO DRIVE , I USE TESCO`S AND THEY CHARGE ME £480 TPFT -- 44YRS OLD NOT GARAGED AND OXON ADDRESS


Whats with the random posts?

This is a thread about stagea insurance btw


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

I`m new , so was trying to answer posts and am getting a bit lost , but was answering thread about cost of insurance for a member that is on an island not uk main , was trying to help , and as per usual " got it a bit wrong " . this should sum me up:lamer:


----------



## jimbo54 (Mar 1, 2009)

TPFT with 1 named driver no alarm parked on the street, Adrian Flux £325, Lifesure £292
Aplan £232 with Highway insurance, my original price from Highway was £292 after a phone call from Aplan the price came down to £232 Being an old fart who has more no claims than hendry ford helps


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Phoned performance today , or they phoned me , £480 TPFT - full no claims , 44 yrs old - no points - kept on drive and with a £450 excess - RUBBISH


----------



## A2KLAU (Apr 11, 2009)

Seems like mine will be most expensive so far.. been quoted £1725 cheapest so far TPFT.. but then again I am 24 only 3 years license and 2 years no claims and live in Birmingham in a C or D area, so average post code, but kept on drive. Going to continue shopping around, but either way I'm still getting a Stagea!!


----------



## airbox (Oct 14, 2008)

I think I jumped a bit too quick aswell. Adrian Flux, fully comp, 47, immobiliser, off road parking, no NCB ( got 2 years but on my son's escort, my old car kept the insurance to help him out, he has since got his own and I have now transferred it and got £25 back,) £600!!!! Ihave only got 2 years NCB cos I used to insure my escort in my wife's name and me as a named driver and we have only had our own cars for the last 2 years.
I will definitely shop around a bit more next time, I'll have 3 years NCB then which should bring the price down a bit.
Oh and that is for 5000 miles a year only which I am just about there and I still have about 6 months left. Flux want another £50 to increase to 7500 miles. I think I might phone them up and ask them to make it 10000 miles a year for no extra cost or else I shall go elsewhere next time. I'll arm myself with a few quotes first though!!


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

*insurance*

Try Tesco,s , they do mine at the moment and i pay £480 , :smokin: given up on fully comp as if you stuff it in most cases it is classed as an unfeesable to repair


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

rasored said:


> Try Tesco,s , they do mine at the moment and i pay £480 , :smokin: given up on fully comp as if you stuff it in most cases it is classed as an unfeesable to repair


Isnt that the point though, If its wrote off, you get paid out! You can always buy the car back off the compound! (for Less):nervous:


----------



## flywalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Cheapest i could get for a stagea RS 4 is 1300 through sky insurance but this is my first performace car though.


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

flywalker said:


> Cheapest i could get for a stagea RS 4 is 1300 through sky insurance but this is my first performace car though.


Blimey!!!!! How young are you LOL


----------



## flywalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Im 26 mate with 6 years no claims but think im in a bad postcode area !! Couldn't get a cheaper quote from flux or a-plan. Any other companys ???


----------



## airbox (Oct 14, 2008)

my son is 24 and is trying to get insurance on either a golf GTI ( MK2 ) or a starlet GT and is being quoted about the same with no NCB.


----------



## Califunky (Oct 24, 2005)

flywalker said:


> Im 26 mate with 6 years no claims but think im in a bad postcode area !! Couldn't get a cheaper quote from flux or a-plan. Any other companys ???


Most companies are insuring performance cars on experience basis nowadays. If you havent got/previously owned a car of equal performance they are coving what they see as a larger risk


----------



## flywalker (Mar 11, 2009)

Aye thats what they said to me !! Soon as i have 1 years experience it should come down a good way. Aint gonna stop me getting a stagea though !!


----------



## Mike_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine is £495 from Flux, max NCB, garaged Cat 1 alarm/immobiliser.

Might shop around as well, in the last year I have done from MOT to MOT 2300 miles.

I have had the car nearly 2 years now 22nd June. Love it to bit's.
:thumbsup:

Also got a Vectra B with a C20Let running 265BHP 270 lbft :clap:


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

put some pic's up Mike???


----------



## stagea-rs4 (Jan 3, 2009)

I declared my coilover mod to my previous insurance company and they cancelled my insurance. After a ring around I managed to get it for about £200 cheaper with A-plan. It's still over £600pa fully comp but i'm happy with the saving.


----------



## Mike_b (Oct 24, 2007)

Got a renewal from Adrian Flux, they wanted £525 FC protected no claims. :bawling:

Phoned A-Plan and got it for £419 same cover. :clap:


----------



## glens14a (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone suggest anything to get a better quote?

I'm looking to buy a Stagea but the insurance quotes I've been getting are a joke.
I've been with Adrian Flux for the best part of 6 years now for all my Nissan 200SX's and also my other cars.
The first quote they gave me was £1200, phoned them up and got it to £819 but thats with 9 years NCB and I'm fast approaching 40, I've had one claim in the past 3 years with protected no claims and I have a SP30.

A friend told me to try Qinns Direct but they came back with a quote of £1600 

At these prices its putting me off buying a Stagea :bawling:


----------



## Carlos (Mar 24, 2003)

Summit @ Lloyds through Sky Insurance for me. £550 with FMIC, exhaust, filter, suspension, lights & wheels declared.

Was with Sky for my 200 then transferred policy to the Stag with about 4months remaining. Paid about £150 on top of the £340annual sub for the 200, so was expecting roughly £500-600. My renewal from Sky was £940!?! but got this down to £550 after talking with Dan @ APlan (just took the missus off the policy) and Sky then beat on the same basis. Thought about moving to APlan but couldn't be arsed sending all my docs off again.

37yo, 9+years protected NCD, no points, 10k miles


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

glens14a said:


> Anyone suggest anything to get a better quote?
> 
> I'm looking to buy a Stagea but the insurance quotes I've been getting are a joke.
> I've been with Adrian Flux for the best part of 6 years now for all my Nissan 200SX's and also my other cars.
> ...


try lifesure... mines gone up from £290 to £325


----------



## JuleswithStagea (Dec 8, 2008)

I am still with A plan and it is £420.00 fully comp with wife parked on road and 6 thou miles a year, protected no claims only went up by £8.00 this year...:flame:


----------



## glens14a (Feb 1, 2006)

Going to try Aplan today, dan got in touch on another forum so as was said in star wars "help me [email protected] your my only hope"


----------



## Rude Dog (Jan 7, 2004)

Another shout here for lifesure. Mine went up as well but they're still the cheapest I've found:thumbsup:


----------



## glens14a (Feb 1, 2006)

Dan at Aplan did well to get the price down compared to everyone else but its still too high, I'm trying Lifesure at the moment as that is who the owner of the stagea is with now.


----------



## glens14a (Feb 1, 2006)

looks like I can't insure a stagea for the prices mentioned in this thread :bawling:
looks like those taking out insurance on them now have a big premium to pay where as those renewing a policy are getting a decent quote.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Glens14a , You wanna play you gotta pay ! i was with tescos and the policy ran out and they wanted 200 quid more to re-insure , went to A. Flux and got it fully comp for 490 with no mods (declared !) you could register the car in a brother ,mother ,sisters name and drive the Stag with your own insurance "to cover you driving others cars" - get parents to insure with you as named driver ! try calling a plan and ask for a limited mileage deal , register it at a good postal address with a garage , if you are thinking of a manual Stag then dont give up , if an auto wait till your older like me - dont get me wrong i would not let go of my auto for anything out there, EXCEPT , a manual !! i can still drift it in the wet , and rag it in the dry , now i have cured the under steer horrific under steer !!! it is my daily driver , and so i can tell you that it will top 150mph and do as little as 4mpg or 25 to 28mpg at a steady pace on A roads , on the motorway about 30 to 35 mpg is possible . i get all my plastering stuff in the back and can even get 10 sheets of 6X3 plasterboard in the back , theres enough room to sleep 2 as well , hope some of this helps .


----------



## GrantRS4 (Oct 31, 2008)

30-35mpg!!! I'm not havin that mate!! Mine wouldn't get near that at any speed!
I wouldn't go posting up how you drive it either fella, never know who is Reading these forums!


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

Think mine would make 30-35 if the engine was switched off and my hubby towed it for me, lol.

You sure you're reading it in miles and not km - that seems far too good to be true. I drive mine like Miss Daisy most of the time and the most I ever got was 22mpg on a long run at a very sedate pace. I generally get about 18-19mpg just dodging backwards and forwards to work

Just got my insurance renewal through from A Plan - £329 FC, but then I am well old and female......


----------



## posidriver (Oct 10, 2015)

Just got £442 fully comp. 15k miles a year. only driver with 3 points. Non mod 2000 Stagea neo.


----------



## Madmonkee (Oct 7, 2015)

£630 with greenlight all mods declared, 260RS running in the region of 500bhp 36 with good postcode.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

